# The Night Before



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

KGolden said:


> How can I keep their legs clean the night before ? Both have white stockings . What's your little tip on horses with white markings the night before of a show ?
> 
> Also, Taco had rubbed off a good part of her mane awhile ago and it's only about 3 inches long while the rest of her mane is about 8 inches . And it stands straight up no matter how many times I brush it . Any idea to make it lay flat ?
> Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


white legs: 
A: tie them up overnight (with access to water, within reasonable heights etc)
B: wash them the morning of the show
get some corn starch to use the day of the show.

As far as the mane, since you are showing in both, you should be doing your mane for what your horse excels in. If your horse is better at western- band (the mane should be no longer than 3-4 fingers width). If your better in the English classes-braid. Then put a sleazy over your hard work, and make sure you leave time in the morning to fix any that get knocked out of place.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

I always get to the barn early to make sure that my horses stockings are white. I always get to the show super early and just do them there, I suggest Corn Starch, whitining shampoo, and a spray on whiteing it helps the best. 
For the mane, Hair gel! Its my lifesaver and it helps to keep the braids or bands laying flat on the side of the horses head.
The night before I suggest braiding your horses tail (just a regular braid) starting from under the tail bone and continuing down till the end. It helps keeping dirt out of the beuftiful tail. At the showgrounds take the braids out and brush through, just make sure to not make the braids super tight or your going to have wavy tails. 
I Hope this helps =)


----------

